# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Femija meket

## sindy

Pershendetje te gjitheve. Nje shoqja ime ka nje femije dy vjec. Ai per gjene me te vogel qan, por nuk eshte kjo me e keqja.... ai meket(ngel pa fryme). shoqja ime eshte shume e shqetesuar per kete sepse kjo eshte perseritur tre here, dhe ajo ka shume frike. Ndonje nga ju, mund te me shpjegoje pse i ndodh kjo ketij femije, dhe ceshte me e rendesishmja, se si mund te veprohet nese perseritet serish kjo situate?
Faleminderit

----------


## teta

duke u rritur femija largohet vet si fenomen,nuk ka ndonje ilaq per kete situat,vetem se duhet larguar femijen nga situtat qe mund ta qojn ne mekje.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Ne ate moshe ne fakt disa e bejne me dashje... eshte nje menyre per te terhequr vemendjen. 

Ketej nje doktor tha thjesht t'i frysh ne goje, sic u behet atyre qe u eshte ndalur frymemarrja. Ndersa plakat ne shqiperi thone tjeter gje, lol.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Mirdita

Për problematikën e mësipërme ka patur material tek ky link i forumit: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=108353





> KRIZAT E NGASHËRIMIT TEK FËMIJËT OSE MEKJET 
> 
> Përcaktimi: 
> 
> Krizat e ngashërimit ose mekjet janë gjëndje shëndetësore që impresonojnë shumë rrethuesit e fëmijës ( prindërit, kujdestarët , gjyshërit etj), por ato janë të padëmshme dhe pa pasoja për shëndetin.
> Krizat e ngashërimit (mekjet) nuk janë kriza epilepsie. Ato janë tregues inati, zemerimi, dhimbjeje ose frike. 
> Krizat e ngashërimit (mekjet) paraqiten tek 5% e fëmijëve nga mosha 6 muaj deri në moshën 6 vjeçare. Frekuenca e mekjeve ndryshon nga një fëmijë tek një tjetër. 
> 
> Përshkrim i breftë : 
> ...


Përshëndetje

Elna.

----------


## loneeagle

Thone qe ndodh kur femija eshte teper nevrik edhe kalon me moshen. Nje komshiu im ne shqiperi mekej edhe pse nuk i jepte nje femij tjeter nje loder. Afer 3 vjec nuk mekej me. Kur vritej  ai behej ngyre gri nga mekja ishte tmerr gjithmon me uje e permendin.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mos u shqeteso, edhe un ashtu isha dhe ne fakt akoma jam e friksuar nganjehere, vajza ime e ka kete nganjehere, por e ben me shume nga inati, me perpara mekej derisa forconte veten te villte...shyqyr ka ndaluar tani

----------


## mario_kingu

> mos u shqeteso, edhe un ashtu isha dhe ne fakt akoma jam e friksuar nganjehere, vajza ime e ka kete nganjehere, por e ben me shume nga inati, me perpara mekej derisa forconte veten te villte...shyqyr ka ndaluar tani


rexhi pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 
te njejten gje me bente edhe mua cuni  shum nevrik  :ngerdheshje:  por vajta pyeta edhe tek doktori familjar qe kemi edhe ai na tha mos u shqetesoni cdo e femi e ben do i iki me kohen.
e forta njehere e beri ne syt e mjekut nusja edhe u shqetesuam kurse ai na tha e lini se nuk peson gje  :buzeqeshje: 

por prap se prapi do cik kujdes

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> rexhi pershendetje 
> te njejten gje me bente edhe mua cuni  shum nevrik  por vajta pyeta edhe tek doktori familjar qe kemi edhe ai na tha mos u shqetesoni cdo e femi e ben do i iki me kohen.
> e forta njehere e beri ne syt e mjekut nusja edhe u shqetesuam kurse ai na tha e lini se nuk peson gje 
> 
> por prap se prapi do cik kujdes


pershendetje mario, po ke shume te drejte...qe ne kete moshe te bej presion imagjino lol "mos me bertit se do mekem dhe do vjell" lol

----------

